# Help I need single lane track



## Tjetstuff (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm finishing up my first 4 lane track after about thirty years out of slot cars...Its been a bear. 8x20 foot table with about 350 lock and joiner pieces.
Anyone know where I can get aurora lock and joiner single lane 5 inch track?
Ebay has been kinda scarce for the last few weeks>


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

8' x 20' . . . dude post some progress pics! 

And Welcome to Hobby Talk! :thumbsup:


----------



## CA-Catman (Jul 5, 2009)

*single lane*

I bought mine on ebay , I'am sure there is other guys out there that have some


----------



## Tom*L (Feb 13, 2012)

*Aurora lock and joiner single lane 5 inch track?*

I'm looking for the same thing (Aurora lock and joiner single lane 5 inch track) and need JUST ONE PIECE. No luck on Ebay. Anyone know of a good source (private, or even a store on the internet or otherwise) who might have one piece?


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

*Single lane*

Good day, I have a 5", 2-7", 3-9", 2-6" radius turns, and 4-Y split tracks, all single lane. Ebay does have them from time to time, but it seems everyone selling stuff on Ebay list there items as Rare, Hard to Find, and jack the prices up, plus there are sellers that have their friends bid on stuff to raise the price. Make me a offer and we can discuss a price for you. :thumbsup:
PMS-Pancake Motor Sports


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

You might try Nostalgia Hobby in Scotch Plains, NJ - I know he has some boxes of Aurora L&J track. You also could try contacting Bob Beers.

Joe


----------

